# Solved: Can't access Facebook and Youtube



## albertloi (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't view www.facebook.com and www.youtube.com for 3 days.
Im using Mozilla Firefox, Windows Vista.
This is my 'hosts', may be could help. Tech Guys are cool, i think you may help.

# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
::1 localhost
_______________________________________________________________________________________

This appears when i go for facebook.com
The connection has timed out

The server at www.facebook.com is taking too long to respond.

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

I think im nt blocked? ..o.o


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try refreshing your DNS resolver cache by following these steps:

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the Command Prompt, type: *ipconfig /flushdns* 

*Reboot*.

If no luck,

Please click *here* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*JetblackOctopus*, hi and welcome to TSG!

Please start a new thread and give us a complete description of your problem. It can be confusing for the original poster and members trying to help, when more than one member are asking for help in the same thread.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

jetblackoctopus, I've deleted your post, please continue in your own thread here:

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/950604-cant-access-facebook-youtube.html

thanks,

v


----------



## albertloi (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry and Thank you guys very much..
My mom brought this desktop and reformat it..
cos this comp had viruses too..

Fine now. Sry again n Thx. u guys cool.
See you n God Bless. this post may be deleted.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

